# How Much Does A Good Swiss Quartz Movement Cost



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

It is coming close to the end of the year and early next year I make my swiss purchases. What I want to know is, a watch like, a Tag formula 1 indy 500, which has a quartz movemement.

How good is that movement, how much does it actually cost, as this watch is 900 pounds, how much of that is the movement.

Same with the omega seamaster quartz vs auto - quartz = 1116 auto = 1850 therefore 750 pounds more.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Easy one. G10. Costing mind you in CAD buckeroonies.

With a Tag right now you are supporting Cougar Wood's 20 girlfriends 

You get it right "Cougars"

Nice pieces though great dials and cases with good QC I have a Tag auto myself despite their using SW200's now at about $80 bucks a pop for the movement


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

About ten quid (wholesale) for a top quality one with no complications.

The decorated ones cost a bit more but not much. The "ten year battery" five jewelled ones seem to be the best on offer at the moment, the Ronda 715 Li is a good one. Even at retail it's cheap.

The sad thing is that many high priced quartz watches contain movements that cost only a couple of quid.

If you want to buy a quartz watch then ask the manufacturer what movement is used in it, if it won't comply, spend your money elsewhere.:wink1:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

You know Stan I have to say, after a few beers, I enjoy your nocturnal nature, keeps me company :drinks:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

James said:


> You know Stan I have to say, after a few beers, I enjoy your nocturnal nature, keeps me company :drinks:


Just don't get sober, your opinion may change mate. 

Or not, who knows?:wink1:


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

20 dollars huh. So in your opinions how much does a watch like the one mentioned cost tag to make. Also, what about the auto movement in the omega seamaster, how much does that cost.


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

The 23 jewel Longines L538 (ETA 251.471) quartz chronograph movement in my Longines DolceVita cost about Â£ 300.


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

interesting. See, i dont mind giving tag 950 pounds if I know that it costs them 300 - 400 pounds to make. Its when you learn that it costs them 100 to make. not a good feeling.

that movememnt in the longines - 300 pounds huh. Compared to the tag for 10 pounds. That's quite a difference


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

There's a thread on a fishing forum about the cost of rod manufacture. Maybe Â£25 to manufacture in the far east and a retail price of Â£600 in the UK.

The simple answer is don't buy it if you don't like that. There's a lot more to getting a watch from raw parts to your wrist than just the cost of parts and assembly.


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

hmm, as mentioned above or on another question,

for tag, part of it is paying off some of Tiger Wood's hookers lol.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

kc104 said:


> for tag, part of it is paying off some of Tiger Wood's hookers lol.


Not anymore


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

Anything quartz, Including the Â£300 Longines Chronograph is made to be substantially cheaper than a Swiss mechanical wathc movement. Raymond Weil Â£9 Fossil Â£2, Patek Â£30. Longines have a thin calibre that lasts well and costs Â£39 to me.

There is little repairability, fair durability, and simply enormous quality in the manufacture of microelectronic/ electromechanical watches but no soul.

Quartz is not a ripoff if the customer is happy to be deluded that he is buying quality through a logo. BMW have been getting away with it for years, flogging nicely finished bling for sackfuls. That you have the wit to ask this awkward question is a mixed blessing to you.

You won't be buying an obscenely overpriced quartz watch any time soon. You will have to save up a little longer for a good mechanical but your Grandson will one day be glad you did.


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

yeah, tomshep, I think you are right. I was going to get the tag indy 500 (quartz) for around 900 pounds. Was also thinking of joining that with the seamaster 300 m quartz, but now I'm thinking breitling superocean for around the same money.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

You can get a good quality quartz watch for around Â£90 from CWC or Precista if you want one. The good old G10, the Precista is my favourite incarnation the moment.

They come with accurate and efficient jewelled Swiss movements (the same as fitted to much more expensive watches).

The next question to ask is â€œwhat is or isnâ€™t a fashion brandâ€?


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

That you have the wit to ask this awkward question is a mixed blessing to you.

Tom - i agree - ignorance is bliss. If I would never have joined here, I would have blindly gone for the tag indy and pranced round like some **** thinking I got da doom stuff. Bumped into someone like you who would look at it, walk off and whisper, there's one born every minute.

But that's why I wanted some details on how much it costs to make a watch like that, in relation to everything else - e.g. bracelet / casing / glass and so on.

For example, lets take that orient reserve I have. I can tell the quality of the tag casing and bracelet (of my old pro 2000) is much better than the orients, so that's got to cost.

Question is, are we talking about 50 - 100 pounds or so, meaning raw cost to tag (without employees / marketing and so on ) being say 60 pounds while overall cost = 950


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

kc104 said:


> That you have the wit to ask this awkward question is a mixed blessing to you.
> 
> Tom - i agree - ignorance is bliss. If I would never have joined here, I would have blindly gone for the tag indy and pranced round like some **** thinking I got da doom stuff. Bumped into someone like you who would look at it, walk off and whisper, there's one born every minute.
> 
> ...


Buy a Casio and get over it. :bull*******:


----------

